# Stationary Mag vs. Adjustable Mag



## silvertip (Oct 27, 2009)

I just read on Hatteras Jacks site that they offers a stationary Mag as opposed to an adjustable mag. Is there pro's or con's to a stationary mag vs. an adjustable?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Adjustable as it says, you can adjust to fit conditions. Stationary pretty much satys the same unless you break the reel down and change it


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Reel tuning is also about line level, line diameter, bearing quality and lubrication.

A fixed magnet offers very limited control.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Led said:


> ... A fixed magnet offers very limited control.


yes, static magging is mostly a one trick pony ... but sometimes one trick is better than none.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

My best non-Ambassadeur reel for casting is a old Tica Gemini reel with level wind removed and a wad of static magnets. I GUESS you could backlash it...but you got to WORK at it! Everything else is stock except for some tuning by yours truly.

BA


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

I like static mag best cause ya don't have that knob in your way. One small rare earth is all it takes on my P220 Newells, two on my 229's.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

that can be the issue with static magging - it can never be adjusted for different payload weights and shapes. then distance and control are affected.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Adjustable magging allows for you to respond to differences caused by changes in the wind.


----------



## bluemicky (Jan 30, 2009)

It was the adjustability of magnets that revolutionised casting from fixed brake blocks to the control we have now. If it was me i would always go down the adjustable route.;-)


----------



## silvertip (Oct 27, 2009)

Definately appreciate everyones feedback. Looks like its a matter of preference and conditions.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Im using static mags n my 4/0, but thats because its a freaken 4/0 and ill be throwin 8oz+


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

some casting reels like the very popular domed c3 and c4 abu's are not easy to setup for an adjustable spool mag, whereas any flat sided reel is relatively easy to create yer own externally adjustable side plate spool mag. in the long run, some reels will benefit from static magging. you will know that when you use it, because how you use that reel on a specific rod, with specific line, and specific payload, will help determine if the brake blocks need a helping hand from good neodymium eddy current braking. ymmv.


----------

